# TRON Legacy Soundtrack



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I bought a copy of this soundtrack the other day because it is done in conjuction with Daft Punk and electro band from the 80's and are still going strong.

It has a great music score which really gives your system a good workout with plenty of bass and also Orchestral musical mix in with Daft Punks superb electro music, certainly one I would highly recommend to buy :T

 TRON Legacy


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I just saw the commercial for this, surely someone is trying to tell me something. I'll pick it up today, I've been looking for something like this, thanks John!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

No problem Dale  as soon as I knew Daft Punk had done the soundtrack to TRON I wanted it, I cannot wait to see the movie as I loved the original!


----------

